# Using an Eheim Classis 2211 with Nano Lily Pipes



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for advice on how to use an Eheim Classic 2211 canister with 9mm Lily pipes from AquaticMagic (link). The reason I went with this set instead of the 13mm one is because the dimensions are perfect for my Finnex 4 gallon nano aquarium (dimensions: 12.2"L x 7.5"W x 10.2"H). The 13mm set is way too large.











I am concerned about getting a tight seal from the larger diameter Eheim tubing to the smaller diameter glass pipes. What would I have to do to accomplish this? I'd appreciate any advice on this (especially first hand).

I have not yet ordered the filter (planning on doing it when the pipes arrive), so the filter choice is not set in stone. If anyone can suggest a better filter for my tank size and more suitable for use with these lily pipes, that'll be great.

Thank you for reading. (' ',)


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Another filter that I'm considering is the Fluval 105. It seems more appropriate to me for the tank size since the output is lower. Hopefully the tubing is smaller as well.

Can any comment on this filter?


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

I just set up an Eheim 2211 for my 5.5 gallon tank. It's my first canister filter. I also attached a glass tube for the outflow pipe.

I originally bought the ADA Do!Aqua Violet Glass (10mm), but it wouldn't fit over the plastic rim of the fish tank. I ended up getting the Poppy Glass (13mm), which is much better, because it reduces the output flow because of the way the pipe is shaped. The spray bar that came with the Eheim was making a really strong current in the tank and stressing the fish out.

For the Eheim the output tube is 9/12mm and input is 12/16mm. The first number is the inside diameter. All the ADA pipes are 1mm larger in diameter, in order to form a tight seal. In order for me to use the 13mm Poppy Glass, I had to step up the output tube with a reducer.

I didn't know about the AquaticMagic, but if the glass outer diameter is only 9mm, that might be too small for the stock Eheim tubing. I'm pretty sure it needs to stretch over the tube for a tight seal. Perhaps you can buy smaller tubing to replace the Eheim tubing to use a 9mm glass diameter tube.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Easy with the 2211. Get a set of 13mm quick disconnects and a set of 9mm quick disconnects. Then take one of each piece and connect them together. You will need a small section of 9mm tubing also. You cna search my past posts for my ADA journal I did it in there.

Craig


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

i did this too, but for different sizes. I got the 13mm set from aqmagic when he was giving them out, but i needed 16mm. I found a 5/8 to 1/2 inch barbed reducer and used that to connect a 1/2tube to the pipes and a 5/8 tube to my filter


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like I'm going with the 2211. I placed an order this afternoon.

Thanks for the input killaguppy and Craig. So if I'm getting this correctly, the Eheim's output hose diameter of 9mm should fit the 9mm lily output, but the 13mm input is going to need an adapter of some sort.

Craig, do you have a link to that 13mm quick connect? I went through your entire nano journal but I couldn't find any mention of it.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST, you posted the exact time as my last post.

Where did you get the reducer?


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Big Al's have it. It's the Eheim Reducer 394 to 494 reducer.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

killaguppy, is this it? http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...494394?&query=394&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

I can't seem to find a description of this part anywhere, but I'm assuming that this will allow me to get from 5/8" to 1/2" (or vice versa)?


----------



## calfish64 (Jul 25, 2008)

Check out this one : http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/211367/product.web. It seems that the adapter you mentioned is between 1/2" and 3/8". I think this should be the one you need to connect (9mm lily pipe output + 3/8" tube) and 1/2" tube to 2211 intake.

I actually am running a 2211 myself with some 9mm lily pipes from eBay. I use 3/8" clear tubing on the filter output to connect to glass pipe. On the intake glass pipe, I put on a section of 3/8" tubing and then slide in 1/2" tubing on top of that (with some help of hot water.) It works for me without any leakage problem and I don't really mind that it does not look perfect.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks calfish. Isn't the reducer in your thatpetplace link the same as the one from Big Al's above? It sounds like your setup is exactly the same as what I'm doing.

This is what I'm planning:

Glass input ---> 3/8" tubing ---> 2211 ---> 1/2" tubing ---> Hydor ETH heater ---> Rex Grigg reactor ---> 494 to 394 reducer ---> 3/8" tubing ---> Glass output

I know the filter's pressure might be a bit on the low side (78 gph), but I'm hoping that it's not going to be a problem since this is only used on a 4 gallon tank.

Does this sound feasible at all?


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

The one from Big Al and That Pet Place is the same reducer that I bought for my 2211/Glass Pipe setup.

For your set up, I think you're going to need 3 reducers.

One to reduce from the glass input to the 2211.
One to step up from the output of the 2211 to the Hydor.
One to reduce back to the glass output.

Also, if those glass tubes are true 9mm O.D., I'm pretty sure they won't work with the Eheim 9/12mm stock tubing. I don't know the measurements of 3/8" tubing.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

dude, you don't need to get reducers online, i got mine at orchard supply hardware, or any hardware store in the plumbing section. i think they cost me like, 50 cents.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

killaguppy said:


> Also, if those glass tubes are true 9mm O.D., I'm pretty sure they won't work with the Eheim 9/12mm stock tubing.


If that's the case, do you think heating the tubing will help to ease it onto the glass pipes?



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> dude, you don't need to get reducers online, i got mine at orchard supply hardware, or any hardware store in the plumbing section. i think they cost me like, 50 cents.


That's for the heads up. $7CND for a small piece of plastic is pretty tough to swallow. I'll check out the local Home Depot before I place an order.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> do you think heating the tubing will help to ease it onto the glass pipes?


Yes it makes it MUCH easier, just hold the tubes in a glass of hot water for 10 seconds before you put em on


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you ever get this setup? I am looking to do the same setup with a 2211 and 9mm lily pipes from Aquaticmagic. I don't have the filter yet, but the 3/8" tubing I have does not fit snug on the lily pipe, much too loose. I guess the lily pipe is 9mm, but the tubing is 3"8", which equals 9.5mm. Any suggestion?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey bikeny,

Everything is all set up. See my Finnex thread for the details (link in sig). I got 7/16" clear vinyl tubing from Home Depot to connect from the pipes to the filter. Here's the order:

*Input lily pipe* ---> 7/16" vinyl tubing ---> Eheim Reducer (494 to 394) ---> 12/16mm Eheim tubing ---> Eheim double tap quick disconnect valve (two are included with the filter) ---> 12/16mm Eheim tubing ---> *2216* ---> 9/12mm Eheim tubing ---> other Eheim double tap quick disconnect valve ---> 9/12mm Eheim tubing ---> Hydor ETH in-line heater ---> 7/16" vinyl tubing ---> *output lily pipe*

Everything is a tight fit. So far there's no leakage whatsoever. I'm pretty happy with the set up.

Hope this helps


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, but I just wanted to clarify a couple of things. First, do you have the lily pipes that are pictured in the first post with 9.0mm diameter? Second, the tubing you got, is 7/16" the inside or outside diameter, and if it's the outside, what is the inside diameter?

Thanks,
Mark



TLE041 said:


> Hey bikeny,
> 
> Everything is all set up. See my Finnex thread for the details (link in sig). I got 7/16" clear vinyl tubing from Home Depot to connect from the pipes to the filter. Here's the order:
> 
> ...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, the lily pipes I have are 9.0mm diameter (the "nano" set from Aquatic Magic).

I believe the 7/16" on the sticker for the vinyl tubing refers to the inner diameter.


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks again for the reply. I believe the 7/16" dimension has to be the OD. 7/16" = 11.11mm, which is obviously not going to fit on a 9mm lily pipe. I did a little investigating and ordered some tubing that is 5/16" ID and 7/16" OD. When I recieve it I will post up if it fits.

Mark



TLE041 said:


> Yes, the lily pipes I have are 9.0mm diameter (the "nano" set from Aquatic Magic).
> 
> I believe the 7/16" on the sticker for the vinyl tubing refers to the inner diameter.


----------



## okayplayer (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, 

I got the Fluval 105 and a Dennerle Nano 30L (30x30x30). Just wondering if I have to go for the 9mm setup lily pipe or for the 13mm... or use a 9 for outflow and 13 for inflow ...

I don't want to lower the performance of my filter.

Many thanks


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

i just set up a 2211 on my ebi with a inline uv and heater!!! its an amazing filter


----------

